# How to change the user's FTP home folder?



## ddma (Aug 16, 2002)

Which conf file should I modify in order to change the default user's FTP home folder? I want the user enter the ~/Sites folder directly instead of displaying the whole Home folder. 

Thanks.


----------



## wyvern (Aug 17, 2002)

See the FAQ: Look for chroot.


----------

